# Looking to by my 6yr old his 1st bow.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if you know he is a serious archer, I would get him a mission menace.. the bow is 13" adjustable, it goes from 17 pounds to 70 pounds, but 100 dollars, I am really not sure, maybe just go to farm and fleet and get a little bow, the bear brave 3 is the one there I think.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

you could get the diamond razor edge that is the youth one. it pulls 10-30 pounds and the dl is adjustable from 14 to 19


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> you could get the diamond razor edge that is the youth one. it pulls 10-30 pounds and the dl is adjustable from 14 to 19


I believe you're talking about the Nuclear Ice. That would be a great bow for a someone the age of your son but I believe it's a little more than $100. You could possibly find a used one on here if you put an add in the classifieds for around $100 or possibly less.

Good luck


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

They had diamond nuclear ices up at bass pro "springfeild in the outlet store" last year for $100.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Another for the Nuclear Ice. My shop sells a lot of them and the are a very good bow. Definitely one of the best in the industry for what it does.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mission Craze, from like 18#-70# and from somewhere at 18"-30" of draw length and they are like $300 and they are pretty good shooting.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Look at the Fuse freestyle. I just bought my little sisters one and its a nice little bow. Comes fully rigged for a hundred bucks.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Was looking at the Nuclear Ice for my 6 year old last Christmas till we took him into the shop and realized he had a 22" draw already (he is a big boy!) Now he is 7 and we are picking up a Mission Craze for him tomorrow. We did give him a second hand PSE to try out at Christmas time knowing we would spring for the Craze. Mission did a great job improving the Menace with the Craze. More adjustable and a great all around bow for a growing kid. Draw weight is more adjustable for the young ones.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

the nucear ice is a great beginner bow


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

I picked up a nuclear ice for my six year old daughter and was fairly impressed by it. I ended up taking it back because I bought a mini genesis so both my six year old and four year old could shoot it. If I didn't want one that would do double duty I would have kept the nuclear ice, i was impressed by it.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i would get the bear apprentice. 15-27'' dl 20-50 lbs dw


----------

